# Natty test boosters ????



## mightymouse55 (Sep 10, 2010)

ive ran my fair share of supps over the last few years and have thought of running a ph for this winter but want to try a good natty test booster ive asked people on other forums and now people i know but want to ask here now and try and get some kind of feed back on what is the best natty test booster for gaining mass and strength, i am very interested in Natadrol because of the no sides and good reviews but ive been told these ones are good too Neogenix Supremacy,Testatropin V2,Purus ReCycle,Activate Xtreme ,mass fx,Mass Addiction, and Cellucor P6 Extreme well if anyone who has vast knowledge on this sudject would chime in or anyone who has ran any of these and have had good results let me know what ones suit me best for my use...Oh also i am taking in 3000 to 3500 cals a day and am using ON Pro complex and whey plus should i try and stack something else with the natty test booster. thanks


----------



## MDR (Sep 10, 2010)

mightymouse55 said:


> ive ran my fair share of supps over the last few years and have thought of running a ph for this winter but want to try a good natty test booster ive asked people on other forums and now people i know but want to ask here now and try and get some kind of feed back on what is the best natty test booster for gaining mass and strength, i am very interested in Natadrol because of the no sides and good reviews but ive been told these ones are good too Neogenix Supremacy,Testatropin V2,Purus ReCycle,Activate Xtreme ,mass fx,Mass Addiction, and Cellucor P6 Extreme well if anyone who has vast knowledge on this sudject would chime in or anyone who has ran any of these and have had good results let me know what ones suit me best for my use...Oh also i am taking in 3000 to 3500 cals a day and am using ON Pro complex and whey plus should i try and stack something else with the natty test booster. thanks



Don't waste your money.


----------



## mightymouse55 (Sep 10, 2010)

what would you suggest then


----------



## MDR (Sep 10, 2010)

mightymouse55 said:


> what would you suggest then



Something that actually works.  How old are you?  How long have you been training?  What does your Diet and lifting program look like?  if you give us a bit of info, we can help you better.  As far as supplements, I like whey protein, creatine mono, a multi-vitamin, and a fish-oil supplement.  And food, lots of good food.  Diet is crucial if you want to gain weight/strength.


----------



## nni (Sep 10, 2010)

mightymouse55 said:


> ive ran my fair share of supps over the last few years and have thought of running a ph for this winter but want to try a good natty test booster ive asked people on other forums and now people i know but want to ask here now and try and get some kind of feed back on what is the best natty test booster for gaining mass and strength, i am very interested in Natadrol because of the no sides and good reviews but ive been told these ones are good too Neogenix Supremacy,Testatropin V2,Purus ReCycle,Activate Xtreme ,mass fx,Mass Addiction, and Cellucor P6 Extreme well if anyone who has vast knowledge on this sudject would chime in or anyone who has ran any of these and have had good results let me know what ones suit me best for my use...Oh also i am taking in 3000 to 3500 cals a day and am using ON Pro complex and whey plus should i try and stack something else with the natty test booster. thanks



activate xtreme is the best one that you mentioned. gaining mass, your diet will be the key factor, these will boost test and hopefully aid in gains, but they are not steroids, so don't expect the same results. there are few products for boosting test outside of the ds line that i recommend, simply because i dont believe in those products. how old are you? if you are in teh 18-21/22 range look in activate xtreme, if you are 22/23+ check out triazole. i believe i posted some blood results on this site from our testers.


----------



## MDR (Sep 10, 2010)

if you are in the 18-21 yr range, all you need to do is eat and train.


----------



## nni (Sep 10, 2010)

MDR said:


> if you are in the 18-21 yr range, all you need to do is eat and train.



if you are a human being, all you need to do is eat and train. if you are a male, a boost in test is always a positive thing. a boost in free test for someone strength training will always yield some kind of positive results, and 18-21 should have high test levels, but not high free test levels. while not necessary in the slightest bit, a proper test boost can be helpful.


----------



## MDR (Sep 10, 2010)

nni said:


> if you are a human being, all you need to do is eat and train. if you are a male, a boost in test is always a positive thing. a boost in free test for someone strength training will always yield some kind of positive results, and 18-21 should have high test levels, but not high free test levels. while not necessary in the slightest bit, a proper test boost can be helpful.



Telling an 18 year old he needs a test booster is like telling him sex will be better with Viagra.  Show me some science that says test boosters work.  I do not believe natural test boosters are effective, and they are not worth the money spent.  We have already had this discussion.  You have your beliefs, and I have mine.  Nothing personal, but I think you are full of it.


----------



## nni (Sep 10, 2010)

MDR said:


> Telling an 18 year old he needs a test booster is like telling him sex will be better with Viagra.  Show me some science that says test boosters work.  I do not believe natural test boosters are effective, and they are not worth the money spent.  We have already had this discussion.  You have your beliefs, and I have mine.  Nothing personal, but I think you are full of it.



did you not read my post at all? you quoted it, so i assumed that you did. "while not necessary in the slightest bit, a proper test boost can be helpful." so please tell me where i am telling an 18 year that he *needs* a test booster? have you researched anything? have you read studies? have you looked at before and after hormone panels, or have you taken any of your own? i know i have. you want to talk out of your ass and say that they dont work, great, good for you, ignorance works for some people. many test boosters are based on psuedo science and will do nothing but drain your wallet, others will boost your test levels. to say they all do nothing is as ignorant as it gets. the point is to help educate people where to spend their money, and if it is worth it. i have posted my own hormone panels on here as well as links to studies showing the effects of compounds, if that isnt good enough, then i cant do anything for you. all i can tell you to do is do your own research, read the studies that involve these compounds, look at the hormone panels from the testers and then pass judgment.


----------



## MDR (Sep 10, 2010)

nni said:


> did you not read my post at all? you quoted it, so i assumed that you did. "while not necessary in the slightest bit, a proper test boost can be helpful." so please tell me where i am telling an 18 year that he *needs* a test booster? have you researched anything? have you read studies? have you looked at before and after hormone panels, or have you taken any of your own? i know i have. you want to talk out of your ass and say that they dont work, great, good for you, ignorance works for some people. many test boosters are based on psuedo science and will do nothing but drain your wallet, others will boost your test levels. to say they all do nothing is as ignorant as it gets. the point is to help educate people where to spend their money, and if it is worth it. i have posted my own hormone panels on here as well as links to studies showing the effects of compounds, if that isnt good enough, then i cant do anything for you. all i can tell you to do is do your own research, read the studies that involve these compounds, look at the hormone panels from the testers and then pass judgment.



I have done all of the above, and I stand by my statement.  They are just  not worth the money.  For all the studies saying this stuff works, there are just as many saying they don't.  Studies can be manipulated, and your own hormone panels can very for many reasons.  Show me impirical evidence that they work.  By the way, calling someone ignorant and telling them that they are talking out of their ass seems pretty unprofessional from a board moderator.  I disagree with you.  Period.  Relax, and try treating people with a little more respect.


----------



## Vitruvian (Sep 10, 2010)

mightymouse55 said:


> ive ran my fair share of supps over the last few years and have thought of running a ph for this winter but want to try a good natty test booster ive asked people on other forums and now people i know but want to ask here now and try and get some kind of feed back on what is the best natty test booster for gaining mass and strength, i am very interested in Natadrol because of the no sides and good reviews but ive been told these ones are good too Neogenix Supremacy,Testatropin V2,Purus ReCycle,Activate Xtreme ,mass fx,Mass Addiction, and Cellucor P6 Extreme well if anyone who has vast knowledge on this sudject would chime in or anyone who has ran any of these and have had good results let me know what ones suit me best for my use...Oh also i am taking in 3000 to 3500 cals a day and am using ON Pro complex and whey plus should i try and stack something else with the natty test booster. thanks



Mightymouse,

Back on topic....  Out of the list you provided, I'd suggest Act-X.  

Test boosters do work, proven time and time again by bloodwork, university/clinical research (primarily on individual ingredients), and user feedback of the results.  While the results are obviously not at the same level as a steroid, they are similar to tossing small pebbles into a pond.  If tossing 1 a day is the norm, imagine that test boosters may help you toss 2-3 in per day.  still relatively slow gains, but obviously better than a single pebble a day.  

Not sure where i read that little pebble tossing concept....  probably some random guy on the web.


----------



## nni (Sep 10, 2010)

MDR said:


> I have done all of the above, and I stand by my statement.  They are just  not worth the money.  For all the studies saying this stuff works, there are just as many saying they don't.  Studies can be manipulated, and your own hormone panels can very for many reasons.  Show me impirical evidence that they work.  By the way, calling someone ignorant and telling them that they are talking out of their ass seems pretty unprofessional from a board moderator.  I disagree with you.  Period.  Relax, and try treating people with a little more respect.



dont tell someone they are full of it and expect them not to get upset, my goal is help plain and simple. not worth the money is not they do nothing. that is a completely different argument. and im sorry, if your stance is that science and hormone panels can be manipulated, then nothing, including supplements and pharmaceuticals, work. peer reviewed exists for a reason, and if that is not good enough for you, then this is just a waste as your stance is based on your own bias. if studies and hormone panels do not count as evidence, then what empirical evidence would be acceptable to you?


----------



## MDR (Sep 10, 2010)

nni said:


> dont tell someone they are full of it and expect them not to get upset, my goal is help plain and simple. not worth the money is not they do nothing. that is a completely different argument. and im sorry, if your stance is that science and hormone panels can be manipulated, then nothing, including supplements and pharmaceuticals, work. peer reviewed exists for a reason, and if that is not good enough for you, then this is just a waste as your stance is based on your own bias. if studies and hormone panels do not count as evidence, then what empirical evidence would be acceptable to you?



Studies have to be controlled and hormone panels have to be taken with a large enough sample group.  one person proves nothing.  Problem is, most of the studies supporting natural test boosters are done by people with a stake in proving they are effective.  That is a recipe for bad science.  Sorry if my saying you are full of it upset you.  That honestly was not my intention.  I was trying not to be insulting while letting you know that other than a placebo effect, I just do not buy the idea of natural test boosters being effective.  No harm done. You have every right to disagree with me.  I just think the industry is a cespool filled with liars and manipulators.  I am hardly the only lifter who feels natural test boosters are a sham.  Have a good day.


----------



## MDR (Sep 10, 2010)

Vitruvian said:


> Mightymouse,
> 
> Back on topic....  Out of the list you provided, I'd suggest Act-X.
> 
> ...



A representative who earns money selling these products.  Now there is an impartial opinion.  I am shocked that you defend the same products you make money from.


----------



## Vitruvian (Sep 10, 2010)

MDR said:


> Studies have to be controlled and hormone panels have to be taken with a large enough sample group.  one person proves nothing.  Problem is, most of the studies supporting natural test boosters are done by people with a stake in proving they are effective.  That is a recipe for bad science.  Sorry if my saying you are full of it upset you.  That honestly was not my intention.  I was trying not to be insulting while letting you know that other than a placebo effect, I just do not buy the idea of natural test boosters being effective.  No harm done. You have every right to disagree with me.  I just think the industry is a cespool filled with liars and manipulators.  I am hardly the only lifter who feels natural test boosters are a sham.  Have a good day.




Lets start simple:  
Would you agree that forskolin can significantly increase cAMP?


----------



## Vitruvian (Sep 10, 2010)

MDR said:


> A representative who earns money selling these products.  Now there is an impartial opinion.  I am shocked that you defend the same products you make money from.





Does me laughing at you bother you?

You laughing at me is cool;  I don't mind.  I was just curious how you were feeling.


----------



## MDR (Sep 10, 2010)

Vitruvian said:


> Does me laughing at you bother you?
> 
> You laughing at me is cool;  I don't mind.  I was just curious how you were feeling.



You were laughing at me?  That's no way to recruit customers.  Maybe sales isn't for you.


----------



## nni (Sep 10, 2010)

MDR said:


> Studies have to be controlled and hormone panels have to be taken with a large enough sample group.  one person proves nothing.  Problem is, most of the studies supporting natural test boosters are done by people with a stake in proving they are effective.  That is a recipe for bad science.  Sorry if my saying you are full of it upset you.  That honestly was not my intention.  I was trying not to be insulting while letting you know that other than a placebo effect, I just do not buy the idea of natural test boosters being effective.  No harm done. You have every right to disagree with me.  I just think the industry is a cespool filled with liars and manipulators.  I am hardly the only lifter who feels natural test boosters are a sham.  Have a good day.



most studies are controlled, so negating them, especially the peer reviewed ones, i cannot agree with. hormone panels, if taken at the same time, absolutely prove something in that user. my hormone panels showed that for me, the product worked. you can look at it and judge if it would work for you, but saying it proves nothing is far too dismissive (especially when many studies exist where n=1). alright cool, my apologies if i can on too hard in response. the industry is full of garbage, i know this first hand, and that should make the consumer want to be educated, but it doesnt. some of the best selling products are ones that have unhealthy amounts of stims that will have no impact on strength or mass, but people love them. my goal is to help people see through the garbage and find the products that work, without sacrificing health and safety. i believe some test boosters work, and i believe there is more than enough evidence showing that. i have a pet peeve when people say the dont work, shot me proof, because if you do a basic search, the proof is there. its silly, but go to pubmed and browse, go to the different journals and read, you will see animal studies and human studies showing effect.

to clarify, some test boosters are a complete ripoff, i agree with this, but this doesnt mean they all are.


----------



## Vitruvian (Sep 10, 2010)

MDR said:


> You were laughing at me?  That's no way to recruit customers.  Maybe sales isn't for you.



I wasn't trying to recruit customers.  I was discussing ingredients that are research proven, and laughing at you desperately sticking to your losing, opinion based argument.  

Anyways....  Forskolin and it's ability to increase cAMP.  Safe to say yes, you agree?


----------



## Vitruvian (Sep 10, 2010)

nni said:


> to clarify, some test boosters are a complete ripoff, i agree with this, but this doesnt mean they all are.



100% agree.  

But if my agreement isn't proven in a n=50+ study, does it make any noise falling in the woods?


----------



## MDR (Sep 10, 2010)

nni said:


> most studies are controlled, so negating them, especially the peer reviewed ones, i cannot agree with. hormone panels, if taken at the same time, absolutely prove something in that user. my hormone panels showed that for me, the product worked. you can look at it and judge if it would work for you, but saying it proves nothing is far too dismissive (especially when many studies exist where n=1). alright cool, my apologies if i can on too hard in response. the industry is full of garbage, i know this first hand, and that should make the consumer want to be educated, but it doesnt. some of the best selling products are ones that have unhealthy amounts of stims that will have no impact on strength or mass, but people love them. my goal is to help people see through the garbage and find the products that work, without sacrificing health and safety. i believe some test boosters work, and i believe there is more than enough evidence showing that. i have a pet peeve when people say the dont work, shot me proof, because if you do a basic search, the proof is there. its silly, but go to pubmed and browse, go to the different journals and read, you will see animal studies and human studies showing effect.
> 
> to clarify, some test boosters are a complete ripoff, i agree with this, but this doesnt mean they all are.



Lots of studies backing up both arguments, no doubt.  In any case, I understand what you are saying, I just don't think the studies you are talking about are terribly convincing.  I do not think anything has been proven completely in this area.  Admittedly, I probably wouldn't bother with these substances anyway.  I understand you having strong beliefs about this, and like I said, it really wasn't my intention to provoke an argument.  In any case, thank you for the apology.  Have a good day-MDR


----------



## ZECH (Sep 10, 2010)

MDR said:


> Lots of studies backing up both arguments, no doubt.  In any case, I understand what you are saying, I just don't think the studies you are talking about are terribly convincing.  I do not think anything has been proven completely in this area.  Admittedly, I probably wouldn't bother with these substances anyway.  I understand you having strong beliefs about this, and like I said, it really wasn't my intention to provoke an argument.  In any case, thank you for the apology.  Have a good day-MDR



I always liked Princes way of thinking about science. Yes sometimes it is good to have a scientific study. BUT, that is not always a 100% guarantee of things. One I'm thinking about is creatine. Will brink has posted a great article on any other form other than mono not working and being a marketing scam. Prince, myself and many others have taken CEE and had it work better than mono. So which do you believe? I have known nni awhile now and very much trust his opinion and experience. I also have tried AX and think it works good. Do I have a scientific study or blood results to show it works? No. But that doesn't mean it doesn't work. I know for a fact that it does for me. Will it for you? No way to tell unless you try it with an open mind. I agree with you that most of these type supps are marketing hype and I think nni has acknowledged this. I don't think he is biased in his decison and I think he really feels what he tells is the truth. Everyone has a right to agree or not, but I learned A LONG TIME ago that things are not always black and white as they would appear, and can't be proven beyond a doubt by either side. Just food for thought.


----------



## MDR (Sep 10, 2010)

dg806 said:


> I always liked Princes way of thinking about science. Yes sometimes it is good to have a scientific study. BUT, that is not always a 100% guarantee of things. One I'm thinking about is creatine. Will brink has posted a great article on any other form other than mono not working and being a marketing scam. Prince, myself and many others have taken CEE and had it work better than mono. So which do you believe? I have known nni awhile now and very much trust his opinion and experience. I also have tried AX and think it works good. Do I have a scientific study or blood results to show it works? No. But that doesn't mean it doesn't work. I know for a fact that it does for me. Will it for you? No way to tell unless you try it with an open mind. I agree with you that most of these type supps are marketing hype and I think nni has acknowledged this. I don't think he is biased in his decison and I think he really feels what he tells is the truth. Everyone has a right to agree or not, but I learned A LONG TIME ago that things are not always black and white as they would appear, and can't be proven beyond a doubt by either side. Just food for thought.



I hear what you are saying, and I agree in principle.  I may be looking at this from a bit of a closed-minded viewpoint.  Wouldn't be the first time I changed my mind, or discovered I was being narrow-minded!  Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## delsolrob (Sep 12, 2010)

have you considered something with DAA?

I've never found test boosters to effective at gaining mass, but they often do great things for the libido.  

I'm running the following stack and having great luck with it:
TCF-1
phytotestosterone
6-oxo (low dose of 300mg daily)
bulk divanex

I haven't put on much mass, but I do believe this has provided some extra edge in leaning up...


----------



## delsolrob (Sep 12, 2010)

BTW: of the products that you've listed, I've only used Activate...I stacked it with Stoked with good results.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 12, 2010)

delsolrob said:


> have you considered something with DAA?
> 
> I've never found test boosters to effective at gaining mass, but they often do great things for the libido.



I'll second a vote for DAA, it does have the research behind it, eh? eh?  Albeit only a 23 person study.  But a study of which 20 of the participants showed significant test increase.

AND

There are a lot of positive reviews out there on DAA.


----------



## mightymouse55 (Sep 13, 2010)

well im not 18 mdr im 20


----------



## mightymouse55 (Sep 13, 2010)

thank you all for your valuable input but i will be running a test booster but i dont know which one yet


----------



## mightymouse55 (Sep 13, 2010)

act x seems to be the best one from what ive gathered here any of you ever run a cycle of it


----------



## LAM (Sep 13, 2010)

doesn't matter if the total T production is increased it's the amount of free T that matters..if anything you want to lower SHBG to free up more test


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 13, 2010)

mightymouse55 said:


> thank you all for your valuable input but i will be running a test booster but i dont know which one yet



At your age I would save your money and spend it on creatine, chicken, fish and cottage chz!


----------



## delsolrob (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah, at 20 you probably won't benefit from any natty test booster.

invest in a solid post workout recovery shake...I love Torrent, but it's kinda spendy.

I'd make my own blend of recovery shake, but I don't have time after the gym...I'm usually running straight from gym to work.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 13, 2010)

Test Boosters are a joke! I've tried several with blood test before and blood test while on so called test boosters. Over a period of a year I tried several products to get my test levels up. ( I'm 40.) None worked for me! It finally came down to just going to the Doc and getting a scrip for Test Cyp. Test levels are up and I'm very pleased with the results. I belive that you guys were chatting with a young man in his 20's about boosting his test. At 20 his test should be fine. The guy just needs to man up and start working out. Get plenty of food and rest and he should grow like a weed.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 13, 2010)

dg806 said:


> I always liked Princes way of thinking about science. Yes sometimes it is good to have a scientific study. BUT, that is not always a 100% guarantee of things. One I'm thinking about is creatine. Will brink has posted a great article on any other form other than mono not working and being a marketing scam. Prince, myself and many others have taken CEE and had it work better than mono. So which do you believe? I have known nni awhile now and very much trust his opinion and experience. I also have tried AX and think it works good. Do I have a scientific study or blood results to show it works? No. But that doesn't mean it doesn't work. I know for a fact that it does for me. Will it for you? No way to tell unless you try it with an open mind. I agree with you that most of these type supps are marketing hype and I think nni has acknowledged this. I don't think he is biased in his decison and I think he really feels what he tells is the truth. Everyone has a right to agree or not, but I learned A LONG TIME ago that things are not always black and white as they would appear, and can't be proven beyond a doubt by either side. Just food for thought.


 Does inter-anally beta-al CEE , its worked for me ..true story


----------



## mightymouse55 (Sep 14, 2010)

well scorpian king im 20 yrs old and weigh 215 with 4% bf and bench 355 and dead 575 and squat 500 for reps i am a powerlifter and a d1 football player and did it all natural, i man up everyday enough for you and me for and 4 other people and i eat 3500 to 4000 cals aday with a strict diet my main purpose is to add a few pounds with a test booster so i can get to 220, but the man up line was cute


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 14, 2010)

I had a friend who got gyno off of a natty test booster.

Diesel Test Pro (DTP)


----------



## MDR (Sep 14, 2010)

mightymouse55 said:


> well scorpian king im 20 yrs old and weigh 215 with 4% bf and bench 355 and dead 575 and squat 500 for reps i am a powerlifter and a d1 football player and did it all natural, i man up everyday enough for you and me for and 4 other people and i eat 3500 to 4000 cals aday with a strict diet my main purpose is to add a few pounds with a test booster so i can get to 220, but the man up line was cute



Great progress and development.  You must be working very hard in the gym and eating well.  Congrats, and have a great season!


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm going to say the samething i say on other forums, the best natural test booster is watching porn with out beating off

and yes i'm serious


----------



## MDR (Sep 14, 2010)

ygbodybuilder10 said:


> I'm going to say the samething i say on other forums, the best natural test booster is watching porn with out beating off
> 
> and yes i'm serious



Sounds painful


----------



## Tyler3295 (Sep 14, 2010)

ygbodybuilder10 said:


> I'm going to say the samething i say on other forums, the best natural test booster is watching porn with out beating off
> 
> and yes i'm serious



Dude?!

No, just no.















Lol.


----------



## JMRQ (Sep 14, 2010)

I take Vitamin World's Tribulus Terrestris that makes me really horny, but I wonder how much of an increase in Testosterone it's responsible for... right now one thing it's good for is sex and JO because it makes it so much better...


----------



## mightymouse55 (Sep 15, 2010)

well thanks for your best wishs


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 15, 2010)

natty test booster won't give u shit but a placebo effect


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 15, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> natty test booster won't give u shit but a placebo effect


 Correct and also less money in your pocket.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 15, 2010)

mightymouse55 said:


> well scorpian king im 20 yrs old and weigh 215 with 4% bf and bench 355 and dead 575 and squat 500 for reps i am a powerlifter and a d1 football player and did it all natural, i man up everyday enough for you and me for and 4 other people and i eat 3500 to 4000 cals aday with a strict diet my main purpose is to add a few pounds with a test booster so i can get to 220, but the man up line was cute


 Great job in becoming a strong young man. I'm very impressed with the stats you posted. For a young man who is 20 your on your way to becoming another Jay Cutler. Look the man up part I stated was meant to get you to think about what your looking for in so called test boosters. The facts are they DO NOT WORK! I don't care if there is countless Univ. and colleges who have done studies on the affects of the different products. I know from personal use and yes blood work was done before and during the test booster usage. That it is all a bunch of BS! 
I can understand how your were offended by the man up statement. heck when I was 20 I wanted to be respected and looked up to. Its all good ! Just keep up what your doing and don't piss away your money on test boosters.


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Sep 15, 2010)

MDR said:


> Sounds painful



only of u are horny as hell to begin with


----------



## ygbodybuilder10 (Sep 15, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> Dude?!
> 
> No, just no.
> 
> ...



lol gotta do what it takes to put on that size


----------



## magger (Sep 16, 2010)

IVE BEEN TAKING ANABOLIC-MATRIX FOR A WEEK THIS SUNDAY AND I FEEL GREAT!better than usual anyhoo lol  cause i'm a real asshole regularily


----------



## MDR (Sep 16, 2010)

ygbodybuilder10 said:


> only of u are horny as hell to begin with



Well, that's a given.  Born horny, and I'll die horny.


----------



## mightymouse55 (Sep 17, 2010)

well thanks scorpian king


----------

